# Log splitter tune up.



## andybaker (Sep 13, 2010)

I rarely come into this area of the site but I have a question about my log splitter. Is it difficult to change out the hydraulic fluid and filter them? I have a Husky from Tractor Supply and have never changed out the fluid. I inherited it from my dad and I'm not sure he ever did either. We do about 5-8 cord a year with it. Those things sure do take a beating although I had to have a friend reforge the wedge cause I broke it with a tough piece of White Ash and once they start to give it doesn't stop. What my friend did with it, some of you out there may want to do this, you know how wedge it hollow on top? He welded a peice over the whole top so it can't give anymore. Seems to work great and no more chips and dirt getting down into hollow area either. If changing the fluid is too much work I'll have it done, but I hate spending money on something I try to do to save money.


----------



## mellow (Sep 13, 2010)

Not hard at all, you just have to bleed it after changing the filter and the fluid.  I know that TSC sells the fluid, I have bought it before, not sure about the filter, I had to get mine from NAPA.  The user guide that came with the splitter should walk you through the process.


----------



## 'bert (Sep 14, 2010)

most of the filters spin on / off just like a car.  The oil res should have a drain plug.  If you have changed your own cars oil, this should be no problem.  If you don't then you may want to have someone do this one for you.  Be sure to figure out where to recycle the oil.  Best of luck.


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't think you need to change the hydraulic fluid unless it is visibly contaminated. I'd just change the filter.


----------



## Got Wood (Sep 14, 2010)

check out this thread for oil change on the Huskee splitters: (locating the plug wasnt easy and I found this thread to help locate it)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/37294/

I have not changed the hydraulic fluid yet... it is very expensive too


----------



## flewism (Sep 14, 2010)

I also would not change the hydraulic fluid unless there was a reason to do so. If it is a light golden translucent  color it is still good.  If it is dark (dirt or burned) or milky (contaminated) then by all means change it.  Mine is over five years old and does about the same 5-8 cords a year. I change the engine oil and hydraulic filter every year and this year changed the spark plug , air filter, and gave the carb a good cleaning as the Briggs started acting up.

Here is a cross-reference information  from speeco on the hydraulic filter. The hydraulic filters at TSC are about $15, and you can do better elsewhere.   



> _Filter #s
> 
> Fram 1653A
> Napa 1553
> ...



Good luck with your splitter, I personally go with the quick change route.


----------



## burntime (Sep 14, 2010)

5 or so year into the 22 ton husky I changed the filter...it just keeps going...


----------

